# Soil test results TTTF



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Shipped it off to PSU and got the results today but I need some help in figuring out a plan of action now.

Last week I spoon fed about 1lb of nitrogen but other than no fert, lime or any other 'food' has been put down this year. I can't discern how much lime they are telling me to put down? 50lbs/1000sqft? So 250lbs of lime split between to applications? If so could I do one now and the other in the fall?

Nitrogen I get and am already doing that, not sure what amount of potassium I need to spread? By the looks of it I need to get my pH and potassium up, lime for pH but what for potassium?

My yard is roughly 5000sqft.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

Your K PPM level is 90 and they're considering that to be low? Interesting...


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Dunno but I asked PSU.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm not sure what target pH they have for your lawn. I think 6.4 is perfectly fine. I would disregard the 50lb/ksqft that they recommended.

P is at a nice spot.

K can use a boost. I like to take to 150-175ppm and then just switch to a maintenance strategy. SOP this year to build up reserves. Check the soil remediation guide for quantity/frequency.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

@g-man

I just took a look. SOP at 2lbs/1k? All at one time or split between now and the fall?

Per PSU recommendations 6.5 pH for TTF ; https://agsci.psu.edu/aasl/soil-testing/fertility/handbooks/turf/recommendations/2001-home-lawn-maintain


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

2lb/ksqft every month.



> Try to focus in the months the grass is actively growing. Also avoid applications in the peak of summer under drought conditions since it might lead to more plant stress. This is a marathon and unless you are deficient (rare) most of the amendment we do is to get the soil to an ideal condition.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Ok thanks. So no lime just potassium at 2lbs/ksqft while it's growing.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

I got a 50lb bag of MOP, is that OK or should I try and find SOP?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The soil remediation guide explains it:



> MOP can be harsh into the soil(chloride), but it is widely used by most fertilizer blends (eg. Scotts). Try to find the SOP since it is better, but don't sweat it.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Yeah they had SOP but I got the numbers mixed up and asked for 0-0-60 instead of 0-0-50. Will just exchange it for SOP tomorrow and have at it.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

@g-man Assuming I need to water SOP in? And can I spoon feed Urea at the same time?


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

Got a test done by waypoint as well, both recomend lime but @g-man you still think I dont need to add any? This sample came from the same bag as the PSU one.


----------

